# Driving Concepts - Driving School



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

< I posted this in another discussion area not seeing this one... >

Has anyone here been or heard anything about Driving Concepts? - events in California. There's an event coming up on Oct 24 up at Buttonwillow. I'm thinking of checking it out. The cost is relatively affordable - $425 for a day at the track with one on one instruction.

http://www.drivingconcepts.com/

Any feedback/info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I highly recommend them. The schools are extremely well organized and the quality of instruction is top notch. :thumbup:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

A great group to run with, though I'm a bit biased as I'm at just about every single one of their events. 

In all seriousness, it is a great group. Top-notch instruction, TONS of track time and a very safe environment. It's basically like a one-day BMW CCA school, but with more track time and a little bit more open.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Plus, they allow convertibles!


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Plus, they allow convertibles!


Not to say it'll be easy to find an instructor willing to get in with you.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Not to say it'll be easy to find an instructor willing to get in with you.


 :stupid:


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks guys - there's also a BMWCCA event (driving school?) coming up shortly - I believe it's the Central Cal chapter, - this one's also at Buttonwillow, I exchanged emails with a guy named Peter Keng.

Anyways, I'd like to get my car out to the track - driving school is a great start - and have a few more questions:

- I know a helmet is required - should I just rent?
- How much tread will I be losing after a few events? In the case of a flat, I've got RFTs and no room for a spare 
- I hear you burn thru oil - bring an extra quart?
- Also, I'll be out of break-in come Oct but probably only by a few hundred miles at the most, you think I'll be ok pushing the car as hard as driving school requires? or the track allows?... er, um.... as fast as I can? :eeps: 

Thanks again.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

duo said:


> - I know a helmet is required - should I just rent?


 Contact the event sponsor and see what their helmet rental policy/availability is. Most of the sponsors can rent you a helmet, but they don't always have enough to go around or have anything in your size, so try to find out before you get to the event and find there is nothing available for you.



duo said:


> - How much tread will I be losing after a few events? In the case of a flat, I've got RFTs and no room for a spare


 You won't lose much tread on a normal tire in your first event as you won't be pushing the car all that hard until you get a few schools under your belt. The run-flats are an issue though. I don't know how they wear.



duo said:


> - I hear you burn thru oil - bring an extra quart?


 That all depends on how healthy your engine is. I'd bring some extra oil and other fluids (brake, power steering, coolant, etc.) if you have 'em, just in case.



duo said:


> - Also, I'll be out of break-in come Oct but probably only by a few hundred miles at the most, you think I'll be ok pushing the car as hard as driving school requires? or the track allows?... er, um.... as fast as I can? :eeps:


 No problem! You won't be pushing the car much harder than a brisk freeway run in your first class. Don't try and be a speed devil right away. There is so much to learn and so many things to remember and pay attention to first, and after a little while when you get smooth, you'll get fast.

Have fun!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

duo said:


> Thanks guys - there's also a BMWCCA event (driving school?) coming up shortly - I believe it's the Central Cal chapter, - this one's also at Buttonwillow, I exchanged emails with a guy named Peter Keng.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like to get my car out to the track - driving school is a great start - and have a few more questions:
> 
> ...


I ditto what Raffi, SergioK and Interlocker said regarding DCI schools. :thumbup:

If it's your first time, you can see about renting a loaner from the organizer. I must warn you however... it's very addictive and you'll want to get your own helmet eventually. 

Treadwear really depends on a lot of things like driving style, road conditions, temps, pressures, etc. FWIW I have averaged about 8 track schools (about 22K miles or so) on a set of street tires with track and street driving on them. Not too shabby at least to me.... YMMV however...

You can possibly burn some oil... many cars do... some don't burn much if any..... it's always a good idea to carry an extra quart around with you just in case. :thumbup:

If you're through break-in... I wouldn't worry about it... when I first went to the track with my car, it had about 2600 miles on the odo and my car is pulling strong. :thumbup:

Have fun! :drive:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I been wanting to see a E90 on the track :thumbup: 

like doeboy said it is very addicting so you might want to buy a helmet. They are only ~$100 so you pay it off pretty quickly especially if you also want to auto-x.

I would vote 2 day event too but driving concepts is a good club, fancy lunch if I remeber correctly


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> I been wanting to see a E90 on the track :thumbup:
> 
> It'll look something like this --


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

duo said:


> Thanks guys - there's also a BMWCCA event (driving school?) coming up shortly - I believe it's the Central Cal chapter, - this one's also at Buttonwillow, I exchanged emails with a guy named Peter Keng.
> 
> Anyways, I'd like to get my car out to the track - driving school is a great start - and have a few more questions:
> 
> ...


BW is awesome. A great tract for newbies.

I rented a helmet at my first event there although if there aren't enough to go around, sharing a helmet with BW 100 degree heat is not fun. : puke:

Bring an extra quart of oil just in case.

As for the break-in, by the time you get anywhere near 1000 miles on the engine, you'll be more than fine for a driving school. :thumbup:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

duo said:


> Thanks guys - there's also a BMWCCA event (driving school?) coming up shortly - I believe it's the Central Cal chapter, - this one's also at Buttonwillow


A bunch of people from this board will be at the BMW school - let us know if you decide to go!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> I must warn you however... it's very addictive and you'll want to get your own helmet eventually.


 :stupid:

Another thing to add, get ready to open your wallet to feed the addiction...


----------



## VIDEV[BG] (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool this is a good school.I`m so sad because isn`t in my place.


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

cchan said:


> A bunch of people from this board will be at the BMW school - let us know if you decide to go!


how much is the CCA event??

yeah - as far as the wallet goes, I 'm afraid of what I'm getting into.... first things first, I want to know how "bad" of a driver I am.... :eeps: so I figure Driving School will be an eye opener for me...

not sure if you guys remember the X3 Drive event that was around when it first debuted, but we got to auto-x the X3 which was great - course, we learned the basics of braking, tire traction and driving lines, etc. but it was really just a primer.

this time around it'll be my own car - more power, better handling and a manual to boot !

I think the Driving Concepts school will be well worth it ! :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

This is what you need to do to prepare for any track event as a noob...

1) STOP STRESSING ABOUT IT! Worrying about what helmet to bring, what pressure to run, how much extra oil to bring...etc, it's not going to do YOU any good. You need to relax, register for a school, put everything out of your mind, and when you get to the school, give your instructors 100% undivided attention OFF the track, and give them as much attention as you can afford on the track.

2) Don't read these boards for a week before the event. You will get too worked up and too excited about the event, from all the banter we throw about here.

3) Make friend at the track, and make friends after the track. You will find that the track junkies anonymous is a great support group. Don't be afraid to go up to a couple of fat asian guys (and a few skinny ones) sitting under a blue tent melting away.

4) Stay away from a guy driving a yellow 996 Turbo. Whatever he tells you, do the opposite.

That is all.


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

duo said:


> how much is the CCA event??


www.cccbmwcca.org $430 for 2 days, incl. meals. Peter Kwan handles the registrations, you should get in touch with him to see if there is still room if you are interested.


----------



## duo (Aug 29, 2005)

The HACK said:


> This is what you need to do to prepare for any track event as a noob...
> 
> 1) STOP STRESSING ABOUT IT! Worrying about what helmet to bring, what pressure to run, how much extra oil to bring...etc, it's not going to do YOU any good. You need to relax, register for a school, put everything out of your mind, and when you get to the school, give your instructors 100% undivided attention OFF the track, and give them as much attention as you can afford on the track.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> 4) Stay away from a guy driving a yellow 996 Turbo. Whatever he tells you, do the opposite.
> 
> That is all.


 :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

duo said:


>


 THE HACK is correct! :thumbup:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> 4) Stay away from a guy driving a yellow 996 Turbo. Whatever he tells you, do the opposite.


 :rofl:


----------



## yamamoto (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Driving Concepts & Buttonwillow*

I have been to 2 of their events with my STI. I have recently switched cars to an e46 m3 so I will be going to the event in october at buttonwillow to get proper instruction as how to drive it safely at speed.

Driving concepts is a great organization.


----------

